# Anyone Near Miramar Beach, FL?



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I will be around this area next week.

Who has an SQ-oriented system they want to demo to me?


----------



## naresh (Dec 8, 2013)

I live in Miami and I'm looking for the same.


----------

